# possessed rear windows



## 93gxe (Jun 7, 2005)

I've got a '93 Altima GXE. It has power windows and the front ones work fine but the rear ones seem to have a mind of their own. Unless I lock out the passener window buttons they will go down by themselves. At this point the passenger side one doesn't work period but I can hear a relay clicking when I press the button. The driver side ones makes a nasty noise and then lowers itself. If you raise the window it will just lower itself again. I removed the master power window box and cleaned all the contacts but it didn't help. Any ideas?


----------



## RandomWhim (Jun 7, 2005)

*Exact Same Problem*

I have the exact same problem in my '93 (except it's the rear passenger window that makes the noise and lowers itself, and the rear driver side that simply doesn't work. I'm just as stumped.


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

*I have the FIX*

The Ghost windows usually occurs mostly during damp, Humid or rainy days.

The contact circuit is a "Highly Sensitive" "Touch" switch. Moisture and humidity can greatly affect it..I am pretty sure it is a capacitance switch.


Look at the circuit card that has all the surface mount components on it.. Mine had a sealant on it. But only covering half of the components.. The rest were left exposed to the elements..

I'll lay a bet that those who have "Ghost Windows" Only have half of the circuit board sealed. The ones without the problem have it totally sealed.

The FIX!!!!.


1. Open the unit for the Mod.
2. Take the circuit card out and litterally scrub the component surface and the contact surface with dish detergent and a toothbrush. Make sure you rinse thoroughly.
(Don't Worry, All components are washed in water during the manufacturing process. It wont hurt.)
Be careful around the black relay. Try not to get it wet. It will only take longer to dry.
3. Dry the board in a toaster oven or regular oven on about 170 degrees for 10 minutes...(This is ok too. Trust me, I just layed mine outside one sunny day and let it dry)
4. Get some Clear Nail polish and put a heavy coat over "ALL" exposed surface mount components.
5. Put back in oven at same temp for 10 more minutes to dry.(or lay in the sun for 10-15 min)
6. put back together and reinstall

I just did this fix and even though it rained and the humidity is 90% the windows worked perfectly!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

white-chocolate

Because the component is a pc board, use of dish detergent with water and a brush will cause more harm than good. Electrical contact cleaner then air dried would be less abrasive to the components and still get everything clean.



white_chocolate said:


> The Ghost windows usually occurs mostly during damp, Humid or rainy days.
> 
> The contact circuit is a "Highly Sensitive" "Touch" switch. Moisture and humidity can greatly affect it..I am pretty sure it is a capacitance switch.
> 
> ...


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

Just wondering if any of you tried this and if it worked for you like it did me or if it didn't work at all.


----------



## AltimaLover (Jul 27, 2005)

*My pass. rear window just doesn't work*

I have a 97 Altima, and my rear passenger window will not go down at all. Every one of my other windows work fine. I wonder if these problems could be related at all? This would probably be the only place I'll find out anything though, mechanics scare me.


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

My driver's rear window will not role back up after u role it down and you have to stick your hand back there to role it up.I pulled the master switch apart thinking the switch was bad and i couldn't find anything that appeared to be wrong.I think the problem is either in the wiring from the switch to the window or the relay is bad.Not real sure but out of my diagnosis its either the relay or the wiring.


----------



## tdgarner (Aug 20, 2005)

*Where is the power window controller?*

Where is the power window controller box? Has anyone else fixed this problem?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

white_chocolate, You have some good ideas but I would like to maybe refine them a bit;
I don't recommend quite as high of a temp because 170 degrees will shorten the life of transistors, ICs and ceramic capacitors greatly. Try 110-120 degrees F for 10 minutes. personally I would never immerse or spray water on a board, but if you get it wet use compressed air on it and then dry it. I recommend using an electrical contact cleaner inconjuction with a toothbrush because this is much more stable and evaporates quickly without any residue. You can use nail polish to coat but I like to use silicone spray or a very light coat of spray shellac to provide a corrosion inhibitor. But also I make sure that the door panels also have the moisture barrier in place and the window seals are good to prevent unnecessary exposure.

Troy


----------

